#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > درخواست: نیاز فوری به نرم افزار کارت کپچراینترنال اسنازی

## sohrab2013

باسلام خدمت اساتید محترم من حدود چند ماهی میشه نرم افزار کارت تبدیل کامپیوترم شکسته که درتصویر زیر عکس نرم افزار که هنگام خرید داخل کارتن بود گذاشتم وکلی هم سایتها را گشتم نبود حتی خود شرکت وسایت اسنازی نرم افزار های زیادی هم دانلود کردم نشد حالا به کمک اساتید نیازمندم این کارت کپچر هم قابلیت نمایش تصاویر ویدءویی  وهم تبدیل نوارهای ویدئویی به دی ویدی یا سیدی داشت ولی کارت tvنداره وفقط هم روی ویندوز ایکس پی کارمیکنه .دراولین فرصت اگه کسی نرم افزار کامل راداره اراعه بده درهمین انجمن وپست تشکر

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sohrab-az

باسلام خدمت اساتید محترم من حدود چند ماهی میشه نرم افزار کارت تبدیل کامپیوترم شکسته که درتصویر زیر عکس نرم افزار که هنگام خرید داخل کارتن بود گذاشتم وکلی هم سایتها را گشتم نبود حتی خود شرکت وسایت اسنازی نرم افزار های زیادی هم دانلود کردم نشد حالا به کمک اساتید نیازمندم این کارت کپچر هم قابلیت نمایش تصاویر ویدءویی  وهم تبدیل نوارهای ویدئویی به دی ویدی یا سیدی داشت ولی کارت tvنداره وفقط هم روی ویندوز ایکس پی کارمیکنه .دراولین فرصت اگه کسی نرم افزار کامل راداره اراعه بده درهمین انجمن وپست تشکر

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## atlas98

*با سلام دوست گرامی

شما چرا از پک درایور استفاده نمیکنید؟؟
Pack solutions 2015
فکر میکنم داریور شما رو داشته باشه.

اگر نبود ورژن های دیگه هم تست کنید.

تست کنید اعلام کنید


شاد باشید
*

----------


## Service Manual

درود

مدل دقیق کارت چی هست ؟

در صورت امکان یک تصویر هم از کارت قرار بدید .

----------

*bahramikhah*,*V.GHAEDY*,*باباخاني*

----------


## mavaramat

سلام.طبق اموزش سایت زیر کد مورد نظر رو در گوگل جستجو کنید یا کد رو بزارید تا دوستان براتون پیدا کنن
http://www.howtogeek.com/193798/how-...evice-manager/

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## AMD

مدل کارت رو اعلام کنید بهتون لینک میدم .

----------

*Service Manual*,*sohrab-az*,*باباخاني*

----------


## sohrab-az

دوستان تصویر از روی کارت که رو سیستم نصب کردم .

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## Service Manual

> دوستان تصویر از روی کارت که رو سیستم نصب کردم .


درود

الان از این تصاویری که گذاشتید خودتون چیزی دستگیرتون میشه ؟

----------

*AMD*,*bahramikhah*,*mohsen zmr*,*rezalx*

----------


## sohrab-az

Philips SAA7130, Hybrid Capture Device

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## AMD

این برنامش هست 
http://www.vonetech.com/support/snaz...ioVCC3.1.7.zip

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## sohrab-az

> این برنامش هست 
> http://www.vonetech.com/support/snaz...ioVCC3.1.7.zip




خب من باید تواین آدرس چکارکنم چیزی دستگیرم نشد

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

این برنامه اش هست . برنامشو مگه نمیخواستید! . روش کلیک کنید ودانلود کنید .

----------

*bahramikhah*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## sohrab-az

> این برنامه اش هست . برنامشو مگه نمیخواستید! . روش کلیک کنید ودانلود کنید .


شما به این آدرس برید اصلا چیزی مربوط به نرم افزار من نست شما یک بار نگاه کنید

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## AMD

> شما به این آدرس برید اصلا چیزی مربوط به نرم افزار من نست شما یک بار نگاه کنید


سایتی که برنامه این سری بوده حذف شده .
شما یک اکانت از سایت اسنازی درست کنید . تا بتونید به دانلود فایلها دسترسی داشته باشید .
http://www.snazzi.com/Drivers_Download_register.asp

----------

*A.Bazrpach*,*bahramikhah*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## sohrab-az

> سایتی که برنامه این سری بوده حذف شده .
> شما یک اکانت از سایت اسنازی درست کنید . تا بتونید به دانلود فایلها دسترسی داشته باشید .
> http://www.snazzi.com/Drivers_Download_register.asp


تمام این مراحل قبلا انجم شده نشد که نمیشه ا

*500 - Internal server error.**There is a problem with the resource you are looking for, and it cannot be displayed.*

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام من از این کارت دارم درایورش رو اخرشب براتون اگه سرعت اینترنت یاری بده براتون آپلود میکنم.الان مغازه هستم و سرعت مغازه پایینه.مدل کارت تی وی من 6910 هستش نمیدونم شاید بهش بخوره.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*sohrab-az*

----------


## ramintkh

سلام بفرمایید اینم درایور این کارت....

http://ramdll.persiangig.com/DRIVERS...%207130.rar/dl

----------

*bahramikhah*,*mohsen zmr*,*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

> سلام بفرمایید اینم درایور این کارت....
> 
> http://ramdll.persiangig.com/DRIVERS...%207130.rar/dl



سپاس ولی من کفتم نرم افزار قابل نصب روی سیستم شکسته این که من دانلود کردم چیز قابل نصب وجود نداره ودرایوه

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## sohrab-az

من این تصویره از سایت گرفتم مال شکل این کارت تبدیل است

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## ramintkh

سلام.نصبش که خیلی راحته.شما برید از device manager روی کارت تی وی که علامت تعجب روشه کلیک راست کینید و update driver را انتخاب کنید و مسیر درایورهای بالایی رو بدید و تمام خیلی راحت..اگه مشکلی بود بفرمایید بیشتر توضیح بدم.

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## sohrab-az

منظورم اینکه روی صفحه دسکتاپ کامپیوتر یک نرم افزار می آمد وبا باز کردن میتونستم به امکانات کارت دست یابی پیدا کنم حالا اون نمیاد قبلا نوشته بود یعنی قبلا شکستن نرم افزار vcc dv

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ramintkh

سلام.این هم سی دی کامل این کارت برای شما.محتوایات داخل فایل فشرده را درون سی دی رایت کنیدو استفاده کنید.دارای اتوران فارسی و نصب درایور خودکار و نرم افزار مربوطه.

http://upx.nz/xmYefW

یا 
http://uppit.com/dxt65cr96yzg/snazi_7130(ramwolf)_.irantk.ir.rar

دیگه فکرنکنم مشکلی باشه. راحت تر ازاین دیگه نمیشه.موفق باشید...

صبر کنید ثانیه شمار تموم بشه و دکمه ابی GENERATE LINK رو بزنید و بعد دکمه دانلود ظاهر میشه.

----------

*bahramikhah*,*hojat88*,*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

دانلود میکنم وبعداز نصب اعلام نتیجه .

----------

*bahramikhah*,*ramintkh*

----------


## sohrab-az

دانلود نمیشه مشکل سرعت اینترنت هم ندارم تا 26درصد میره بعد ارتباط قطع شد میزنه یا در تلاش برای پیدا کردن آدرس مورد نظر برای ادامه دانلود

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## Service Manual

> دانلود نمیشه مشکل سرعت اینترنت هم ندارم تا 26درصد میره بعد ارتباط قطع شد میزنه یا در تلاش برای پیدا کردن آدرس مورد نظر برای ادامه دانلود


درود

از لینک زیر بگیرید :

http://s7.picofile.com/file/82353803...A7130.zip.html

----------

*AMD*,*bahramikhah*,*nekooee*

----------


## sohrab-az

هيچ يك از اين نرم افزار ها نبود

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## sohrab-az

PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_20011131&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&SUBSYS_20011131
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&CC_048000
PCI\VEN_1131&DEV_7130&CC_0480

----------


## sohrab-az

كسي نبود جواب بده -دوباره درخواست ميكنم كارت من تي وي نداره فقط براي نمايش دستگاه متصل ميشه مانند سي دي ديي ويدي  بافيش AV وبراي ضبط كردن فيلم هاي نوارهاي ويدئويي مي باشد

----------

*bahramikhah*,*rezalx*

----------


## rezalx

اسم نرم افزار Windvr  هست  :

http://www.masterdl.com/1389/07/2970/

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## sohrab-az

> اسم نرم افزار Windvr  هست  :
> 
> http://www.masterdl.com/1389/07/2970/


دوست عزيز اينم نيست اگركسي نرم افزار كامل دراختيار داره بزاره تشكر در پست 1هم تصويرنرم افزار وكارت است

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## rezalx

از لینک زیر باید بتونید دانلود کنید من خودم دانلود کرد  امکان نداره اگه نشد با fl شکن امتحان کن :

http://www.snazzi.com/downloads.asp#14

----------

*sohrab-az*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezalx

اگر هم ویندوز 7 هست از لینک زیر استفاده کنین : 

http://www.shahr***************/forum...ows-7-a-39120/

----------

*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

سپاس ولی دوست عزیز پست های قبلی را مطالعه نکرده پاسخ دادین هرجا برم درایو اینو پیدا میکنم نرم افزارش یعنی سی دی یعنی نصب واجراش شکسته

----------


## nekooee

سلام
چیزی که شما نیاز دارید نرم افزار Movie Studio VCC هست که حتی داخل خود سایت snazzi هم لینک دانلودش رو جلوش نوشته not available و در سایت های دیگر هم من هر چی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم. نیاز نیست رجیستر کنید در سایت اسنازی همینجوری میتونید دانلود کنید ولی خب این رو غیر فعال کرده.
باید یکی از دوستان که سی دی رو داره این نرم افزار رو براتون از روش آپلود کنه. حدود 4 مگابایت هم بیشتر نیست. این کپچر کارت قدیمی هست و دیگه سایت اسنازی ازش پشتیبانی نمیکنه. البته شاید بشه نرم افزارهای دیگر را برای اینکار استفاده کرد. احتمالا اصل درایور هست و نرم افزار جایگزین باشه.

----------

*AMD*,*HOSE IN*,*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

من هنوز موفق نشدم نرم افزار را پیدا کنم ..................

----------


## farah676

با عرض سلام
عزیزم من این کارت را دارم ،نرم افزار و درایور را ارسال میکنم ، انشالله نرم افزار مورد نظر شما باشد

----------

*AMD*,*hojat88*,*NPTiak*,*sohrab-az*,*V.GHAEDY*

----------


## sohrab-az

> با عرض سلام
> عزیزم من این کارت را دارم ،نرم افزار و درایور را ارسال میکنم ، انشالله نرم افزار مورد نظر شما باشد


این هم جواب نداد نیست

----------


## sohrab-az

دوستان من یک بار دیگه هم تصویر خود کارت وقطعات وهم نوار سی دی را آپلود کردم تا شاید پیدا بشه

----------


## sohrab-az

> دوستان من یک بار دیگه هم تصویر خود کارت وقطعات وهم نوار سی دی را آپلود کردم تا شاید پیدا بشه


من موفق نشدم عکس ها را بفرستم داخل کارت نوشته هایی بود 

SAA7130HL
-CK 4068     02
TSG08051

----------


## sohrab-az

plx
technology
pci6140-aa33pc g
0740
mg jj3  singapre

----------


## sohrab-az

sli
l-fw323-06
1394a link/phy
0724s
7665247

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## sohrab-az

warranty vold ir broken
SN 67923



کارت فقط کارت تبدیل است کارت تی وی یا ریسیور نداره کارت تبدیل اسنازی saa730

----------


## sohrab-az

*کسی نبود جواب بده*

----------


## sohrab-az

اساتید من با گذشت چند ماه از ارسال پست با توجه به اینکه دوستان زحمت کشیدن و نرم افزار و درایوای گوناگونی برام فرستادن ولی به مرادم نرسیدم هنوز 

نیاز من این که نرم افزاری که همراه کارت تبدیل بود شکسته ودر پست اول هم یک عکس از نرم افزار و کارت تبدیل گذاشتم حالا دوستان اگر کسی داره من را راهنمایی بفرماید من برای ظبت ونمایش ماهواره ویدئو و یا لوازم پخش کننده تصویری که خروجی تصویر avداره میخام به کارت وصل کنم و روی مانیتورم با استفاده از اون تصویر بگیرم تشکر

----------


## AMD

*درایور Snazzi DV.VCC. WDM Video Captures*

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*NPTiak*,*sohrab-az*

----------


## sohrab-az

اساتید باکلی زحمت یک نرم افزار پیدا کردم که بوسیله اون تونستم تصویر بگیرم روی مانیتور ولی فعلا صدا را امتحان نکردم وهیمنطور کپچر

----------


## sohrab-az

> *درایور Snazzi DV.VCC. WDM Video Captures*


باتشکر از شما که انشااله درتمام زندگی موفق باشید نرم افزاری که قرار دادید خود همان نرم افزاری است که من دنبالش بودم ولی آیا در ویندوز 7کارمیکنه کمی توضیح بدید چون هنگام اجرا با کد lnitiation fail مواجه شدم

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

> باتشکر از شما که انشااله درتمام زندگی موفق باشید نرم افزاری که قرار دادید خود همان نرم افزاری است که من دنبالش بودم ولی آیا در ویندوز 7کارمیکنه کمی توضیح بدید چون هنگام اجرا با کد lnitiation fail مواجه شدم


ر*وی 
فایل ستاپ نرم  افزار کلیک راست کنید  . تیگ گزینه  compatibility  و ویندوز XP را انتخاب کنید .*

----------

*mohsen zmr*

----------


## sohrab-az

> ر*وی 
> فایل ستاپ نرم  افزار کلیک راست کنید  . تیگ گزینه  compatibility  و ویندوز XP را انتخاب کنید .*


کاری که گفتید را هم انجام دادم حتی تمام ویندوز هایی که در منو بود انتخام کردم یکی یکی ولی جواب نداد

----------


## sohrab-az

دوستان نظری ندارند یا باید سیتم 2تا ویندوزی کنم

----------


## sohrab-az

کسی نیست جواب بده من این نرم افزار dv-vccراحتی با ویندوز xpهم اتحان کردم باز مشکل پا برجاست فکر کنم نرم افزار کامل نیست درخواست راهنمایی

----------

*bahramikhah*,*shadies*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## solaiman1351

PCI\VEN_141F&DEV_9000&SUBSYS_9000141F

----------

*bahramikhah*,*shadies*

----------


## shadies

سلام دوست عزیز من مشکل شما را حل می کنم فقط زحمت بکشید از چیپ اصلی کارت که شماره هاش مشخص باشه و از قطعات روی برد عکس با کیفیت ارسال کنید هم درایور وهم نرم افزار قرار میدم

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## shadies

ضمنا از کدوم وروی استفاده میکنید
Av
Dv 1394
هرکدام درایور جدا دارند واگر tv انالوگ هم داشته باشه سه تا درایور باید نصب کنید

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## hdaltoon

درود بر همگی 

دوستان و استادان گرامی بنده هم با مشکل این بزگوار مواجه شدم نرم افزار کارت کپچرم گم شده لطفا کمک کنید..

  نرم افزار Snazzi                                        Movie Mill

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------


## hdaltoon

سلام مجدد خواهشن کمک کنید دوستان

----------


## ramintkh

با سلام با all driver  درایور ها رو نصب کنید و با kmplayer  هم شبکه ها رو میاره البته اکثرا صدا سیما انالوگ رو قطع کرده و هم میتونید به عنوان مبدل از دوربین ها و دستگاهای قدیمی استفاده کنید.اینایی رو که گفتم چند روز وقتم رو گرفت و پدرم دراومد.البته منظورم در ویندوزههای 7 به بالاست . اخرش دیدم  kmplayer  از همه بهتره.داخل برنامه پلیر که گفتم کلیک راست بزنید و قسمت (بازکردن) و انتخاب (پخش یا باز کردن تلوزیون انالوگ و....)

----------

*bahramikhah*

----------

